# duck hunting hot spots



## minneshooter12 (Aug 17, 2006)

hey everybody... im a non-resident hunter from Minnesota and this will be my first time hunting in north dakota. i have a brand new 20 ft flat bottom jon boat... fully decked out. i'm heading to the devils lake area and have quite a few acres tied up. i've never been there but the farmer says its been dry. are there any other good spots in the area that i could hit up?? i dont have any time to scout, so any help would be great and super appreciated. my 10 gauge is hungry and i can't wait to get out there!! thanks all for the help!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

:beer: Ahhhh yes the see season is fast approaching and we will see more and more posts just like this. I sure hope you have a mud motor for that boat!! uke:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ohh ya I forgot. Give me a day. I will PM you a bunch of GPS coordinates to all the hot spots I know!!


----------



## minneshooter12 (Aug 17, 2006)

thanks porkchop, any help is much appreciated.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

8)


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Bwwaaaaaaaa

A pot stirring/fishing expedition.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

:stirpot:

Something tells me this idiot is only here to stir the pot!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

MS12,
I'll give you the low down, ND residents are very tired of MN guys asking for help, especially when they "dont have any time to scout". Look, scouting is part of hunting. Since you have to hunt, but no time to scout, you will be getting absolutely no help from them. This is one of the major bones of contentions they have about MN hunters. And to add insult to injury you say that you "have quite a few acres tied up". This is their back yard, and NRs are taking away hunting oppurtunities from the locals. So get real if you think anybody will be helping you as they view your type of NR hunter as the enemy. Frankly I do too. Quit giving ND Rs ammo on MN sterotypical hunters, as you are giving us decent Mn hunters a bad name. And lastly, you never been around here, and your 1st post is about you wanting something. Another Mn taker in the eyes of the the regulars here. :eyeroll: Good grief

I think that about sums it up, right guys?


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

I doubt that post is serious............I'd like to see it canned before it gets out of hand..............


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Looks like one is taking the bait...  :lol:


----------



## wallmounter (Jan 12, 2005)

I will give you a little honey hole, take HWY2 west until you see the Rocky Mts. , drive 2/3 of the way up the winding road around the tallest Mtn at 55mph. When you get 2/3 of the way up the Mt on a right turning hairpin curve jerk the steering wheel hard to the left, the honey hole is straight ahead, you can't miss it, and we won't miss you.

Seriously, some people just have to be jerks.

Anyways...Good luck to all this fall.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Sometimes instead of tearing a guy a part and fueling another R vs. NR ***** fest, you should offer the new guy some constructive critisizm. I see both sides.

minneshooter12,

If this is your first trip to ND, and all you've ever hunted is MN, then you need to do some research. Trade that decked out 20 ft. jon boat in on a spread of full body decoys and an enclosed trailer. There is hardly even reason to bring waders to ND! Unless you are coming for just one single day of hunting, you will have plenty of time to scout. Hunt the mornings and scout the evenings -- it is that easy. Nobody is going to give you 'duck hunting hotspots,' you will have to find them for yourself. The very best tip you will get is that the best 'hot spots' in ND are dry - not wet. Start there and you'll be fine. If you want more help, send me a PM instead of :stirpot: on the forum.


----------

